

Technorati Acquires BlogCritics - agotterer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/26/technorati-acquires-blogcritics-gets-into-content-game/

======
goodgoblin
1 million - for 6 years worth of work - is that good? Seems like not much.

~~~
tptacek
Considering that the norm for startups is zero?

~~~
goodgoblin
It just seems like a low valuation - I've heard of seed companies getting more
than a 1mil valuation.

~~~
dshah
The valuation assigned for a small/seed round is not the same as the valuation
someone would use to buy a company.

Example: An investor agrees to invest $1,000 in seed money at a $10 million
valuation.

Is the company worth $10 million? Would anyone pay $10 million to buy the
whole company? Not necessarily. The investment amount is so small as to have
little bearing on the actual valuation.

